# [SOLVED] New GTX 770, No HDMI Signal



## -tr (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey there, have a brand new EVGA GTX 770 installed (if it matters, using 6 and 6+2 pin connectors). I had read somewhere that HDMI would not work out of the box, and started off going DVI > HDMI then installed the latest driver (335.23). Restarted and plugged directly into the HDMI port but get no signal. 

What am I missing?




i7 920
X58 SLI
6GB OCZ 1866
TX750w


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: New GTX 770, No HDMI Signal*

Uninstall current driver and reinstall old driver, then connect HDMI cable. I have never heard of any port on a GPU not working out of the box. There are some conditions on how to use an HDMI in conjunction with a DVI port.


----------



## -tr (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: New GTX 770, No HDMI Signal*

Reverted to 320.49, no luck. Have tried with both the primary and secondary card BIOS as well.


----------



## -tr (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: New GTX 770, No HDMI Signal*

Emailed EVGA support and after a few times back and forth telling me to check the basics I already had, they said the card must be faulty. Any last suggestions to try before waiting on an RMA? Would really rather avoid have to go through all that with a brand new card (and especially with having to pay return shipping!)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New GTX 770, No HDMI Signal*

Your issue is unusual but not unheard of. I would tend to trust EVGA's summation.


----------



## -tr (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: New GTX 770, No HDMI Signal*

Sigh.. Now to decide whether to go with EVGA RMA which cross-ships, or Newegg. Better be able to get free return shipping!

Thanks for the replies, folks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New GTX 770, No HDMI Signal*

I would use the Newegg return. That will save you some money and might even be faster.


----------



## -tr (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: New GTX 770, No HDMI Signal*

Faster than cross-ship? Have you used / heard of EVGA's RMA taking a while to process?

Not worried about the cross-ship cost, as it's refundable. Also the refund > order new item on Newegg wouldn't work for me as I got the GPU in a combo deal with a case and would lose the discount that way.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New GTX 770, No HDMI Signal*

Knowing that information, dealing with EVGA would be the better option.


----------



## -tr (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: New GTX 770, No HDMI Signal*

Welp, was about to call EVGA to try to work out free return shipping when I decided to pull one more HDMI cable and give it a go. It worked! All three HDMI cables used are in working condition for anything else (including via the DVI to HDMI adapter; also note that they are all the same monoprice standard HDMI cables) but only the one works directly through the HDMI port, so I am extremely perplexed!

All's well that ends well, I suppose. Thanks again for the replies!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: New GTX 770, No HDMI Signal*

Not unusual to find a defective HDMI cable. Glad it worked out....enjoy!


----------

